
GitHub After Microsoft - jhabdas
Please share your developer experiences. Here are mine:<p>Cons:<p>- 2 years of GPG commits uncertified
- Lost ability to see traffic in some repos
- Found out many forks are not searchable<p>What have your experiences been so far?
======
neilsimp1
Microsoft does not own GitHub _yet_ , so all of these points are for GitHub
_before_ Microsoft.

~~~
jhabdas
Pretty sure they've been in bed for a while. Just needed to tie the knot
before beginning the cleanse.

~~~
detaro
You seriously attribute forks not being searchable normally (which has always
been the case) to some long-standing planning with Microsoft, all the while
Github was also talking to Google and other buyers? Looks to me more like you
went looking for bad things cause you wanted bad things to have happened.

~~~
jhabdas
I'm aware some (but not all) forks were not searchable before. Always
considered it a bug in their software. In this case, however, I'm referring to
is search by repo name. Would you expect forks to appear by repo name in
search?

------
dmlittle
Would any of the 3 points you mentioned have been different had MSFT not
acquired GitHub?

~~~
jhabdas
Funny you should ask. I went back in time in my head and ran some super
scientific Occam's Razor recursion algos and it turns out leadership was
planning on it they just went ready to receive any more"letters".

That said there is a pro to all of this. I meant to put it in my original but,
whoops, hit enter.

Pro: Discovery Gitea hosted for $2.50 a month on a VPS (or free on a raspberry
pi) shows just how God awful fast git can really be.

~~~
dmlittle
> ran some super scientific Occam's Razor recursion algos There's probably
> some bias trying to justify your previous 3 points.

You can host your own Gitea but now you have the operational burden of
maintaining your own Git server. For most businesses it makes more sense to go
with a hosted solution and dedicate resources to creating business value.

There are a lot of things I wish GitHub did differently but nothing really has
changed since the announcement that MSFT was buying GitHub. If the
announcement had never been made, no one would have thought anything had
changed. Until recently (2 years or so) they were pretty slow to roll features
but this changed once GitLab started seriously competing with them.

~~~
jhabdas
No justification necessary. These are merely observations I made and have
presented here. Unpopular as they may be I feel it's important to start having
these discussions early and in a threaded manner.

It's nice that GitHub has some competition now. After looking at GitLab I
didn't see a whole lot to love personally. Seemed over-engineered in the CI/CD
department and basic features like pull mirroring aren't available in their CE
version.

